# SBD Dauntless - Canopy



## jernst (Apr 20, 2004)

Can someone please explain how the Gunner/Radioman canopy worked in the SBD?

I'm guessing it was some type of "telescoping" system that allowed the section at the gunner to slide into the center section behind the pilot. But what about the extreme rear section of canopy - the wrap around section...where did that disappear to?

The only thing I can think of is that it pivoted on a hinge that was located on the sliding track, and swung over the gunners head, THEN slid into the center section.

Am I close?

Also, how about the rear machine guns...where were they stored until mounted and made ready for use?

Sorry if these are really "newbie" questions.....unfortunately, that's what I am


----------



## kiwimac (Apr 21, 2004)

What an interesting question!

I'm sure others can help but if nothing shows up in a day or so, I'll see what I can find out for you.

Kiwimac


----------



## Samu (Apr 21, 2004)

This pictures show the mecanism of the rear canopy:














I supose than the machineguns were pivoted to the position (can be seen in the first photo).


----------



## jernst (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Samu. That helps alot.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2004)

them's nice pics................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2004)

sure are 8)


----------

